

A collection of high performance c-string transformations - skorks
http://code.google.com/p/stringencoders/

======
Groxx
Does it have UTF / other format support? I really have no use if it doesn't,
and I don't see anything mentioning it on the first page.

~~~
mbreese
Since it is doing bit manipulation, then probably not. I mean, the toupper
function is treating (4) 8 bit chars as one 32 bit uint. Then doing math...
so, I assume that it will miss the finer points of I18N.

However, the base64/85 en/decoders should work just fine.

~~~
jws
And in the same vein as the nginx optimizations suggested in a comment
yesterday, it fails on arcitectures that don't support unaligned access.

------
malkia
Funny, but typing CString in google reveals some new interesting products.

------
DrJokepu
Great stuff, it's a shame it doesn't work on Windows (yet). Makes me want to
spend the rest of my day trying to port it to MSVC.

~~~
sid0
Surely if stdint is all that's missing, <http://code.google.com/p/msinttypes/>
will work?

~~~
halostatue
We use <http://www.azillionmonkeys.com/qed/pstdint.h> in house.

------
sausagefeet
I've been looking for a high performance toupper lately too.

